# Naples Pier Fishing



## Corbin James (May 14, 2016)

recently moved down here from Colorado about 7 months ago, looking to fish Naples pier tomorrow. Anyone have pointers, tips, or want to fish?!


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Hello Corbin. Just about everything in the gulf eats shrimp. Stop in at a local tackle shop and they will help you get started. Live shrimp on a high low rig, Carolina rig or under a float or popping cork will get you many different species. I'm heading down the week of June 17th and looking for people to fish with. I target larger fish but will hit the piers for bait. If you are available and want to hit the water let me know.


----------

